# Unable to access Google etc.



## Clarkie87 (May 11, 2011)

hi guys, need a bit of advice. 

My internet was working fine until a couple of days ago, i use firefox as a browser however when i try to load google (or youtube) it says it could not estabish a connection. this is the case with other browsers also. 
After reading some previous posts i can see i may have a trojan of some sort on my mac, however after 4 different virus searches it has been unable to find anything.

Help!

thanks


----------



## kaega2 (May 12, 2011)

Hello Clarkie, 
To help you with this issue, I would need a little bit more information on how your internet is setup.

First of all, what kind of internet connection do you have, and how is it connected to your computer. For example, do you have cable internet, or DSL? Is your modem connected directly to your computer, or is there a router in between? If there is a router, are you using a wireless router, or are you connected to it with an ethernet cable.

If you're using a wireless connection, I would suggest clicking on the Airport icon (located in the top right), selecting Open Network Preferences, and tell me what it says next to status.

If you're using a wired connection. Click on the apple, select System Preferences, then click on Network, and select Ethernet on the left. Again, just tell me what it says next to status.

Although it is possible that a trojan may cause an issue like this, there are many other more likely causes. More information can help us get to the bottom of this issue


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless you have typed your admin password in recently while surfing the web, it's no trojan. On the Mac they need admin rights to install. It's more likely a DNS issue, which is the fault of your ISP.


----------



## Clarkie87 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

I'm using a wireless router (Thomson TG585 V7), when checking the airport - Connected


----------



## kaega2 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, I should have been a little more specific.

Right below Connected, it should say "Airport is connected to <your network> and has the IP address...". Tell me what the first set of numbers of your IP address are before the first period.

But it sounds like you're connection to your router is fine. It may be a DNS issue like sinclair says. We can test if that is the case. To do this, follow these instructions.

Open your Applications folder, then open the Utilities folder, in here you'll find the Network Utility. Open Network Utility, and click on the ping tab. 

Type in www.google.com and click ping. Copy the results, and paste them here.
Then type 74.125.226.16 and paste the results here.
Well you don't have to paste them if you know what they mean. Essentially if the IP address receives all it's packets but the website doesn't receive any, that means it's a DNS issue. If neither works, then it is something else.

If it's not a DNS issue, skip everything in light gray.
If it turns out to be a DNS issue, go back into System Preferences -> Network. Select Airport on the left hand side. Unlock the lock on the lower left (you will need your admin password). Click on Advanced. Click the DNS tab. Make sure there are no numbers entered there. If there are, delete them by highlighting the number, and clicking the minus on the bottom left (write them down on paper for reference). Click apply, you may need to turn Airport off and back on for the settings to take effect.

If that doesn't work, try entering these in for your DNS numbers
208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
These are DNS servers run by OpenDNS. They're very reliable.

If it is not a DNS issue, then we need to test that your router is making a good connection to the modem. Could you tell me what kind of router you have? (ex: Apple Airport, Linksys, D-Link, Netgear...)


----------



## kaega2 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, I just noticed you already put the router in there.


----------



## kaega2 (May 12, 2011)

Ok, so you don't have a modem and a router, you only have this single device? The Thomson TG585?


----------



## Clarkie87 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Kaega,

IP - 192.

I've Ping'd both an they both are unable to connect 

I've also reset my router completly and still nothing


----------



## kaega2 (May 12, 2011)

That would seem like an appropriate IP address for this type of device. I would suggest at this point calling your ISP. There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with your computer. The modem seems to not be making a connection with the ISP's network.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you plug your computer into the modem, removing the router completely, does it still not work?


----------



## kaega2 (May 12, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> If you plug your computer into the modem, removing the router completely, does it still not work?


Well, he didn't answer my question about the Thomson TG585, but from what I can tell the device he's using is a combo router/modem. I don't believe he can just disconnect one from the other.


----------

